# Kangol Getting His "Man Sit" On



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*







*
* Kangol is getting his "man sit" on

**








Love my boys









His lookout perch









Hims says, "Mother, quit taking pictures of me please!"









Comfortable much?


















Look at that face.... Brat....








He looks irritated with me... Again in the chair that is way too small for him

I did these with photoshop....

























and I guess Kangol went to Vegas and got himself hitched.... Found a picture of his girlfriend








 JK feasible story though, in my opinion. *


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

LMAO!!! he cracks me up!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

He is the GOOF of all GOOF balls LOL!! Luv him


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> LMAO!!! he cracks me up!














Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> He is the GOOF of all GOOF balls LOL!! Luv him










, Shanon! He definitely has his own little issues, but he is all right for a white dog I guess! lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey...we all got our issues! Even the four legged variety LOL! Kangol wouldn't be normal if he didn't have issues LOL!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

kangol is one funny guy!! How is he even comfortable like that!?!? LMAO great pixs!


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Kangol never fails at makin me smile


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Hey...we all got our issues! Even the four legged variety LOL! Kangol wouldn't be normal if he didn't have issues LOL!


I think he has more serious issues than I do.... lol



ashes said:


> kangol is one funny guy!! How is he even comfortable like that!?!? LMAO great pixs!


Ashes, I have no idea how that is comfortable and he stays in that chair for hours with his head hanging over the edge. Thanks girl!



SuthernStyles said:


> Kangol never fails at makin me smile


Ditto! I love this boy! Thank you!


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

THAT IS TOO FREAKIN CUTE!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

He cracks me up. I expect if he wore pants he'd have one paw tucked in the waistband. LOL!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> He cracks me up. I expect if he wore pants he'd have one paw tucked in the waistband. LOL!!


LMAO!:rofl:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol Al Bundy? 

<3's them ... Hugs to my Bray miss you!
Lol Kangol is going to hide that camera from you one day


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHA so funny! I LOVE how he needs to have added doggie bed comfort on his chair. priceless!! YAY for the spoiled handsome boy!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

LMAO! Laurennnn! I loooooooooove it! hahahahaha.. I never have EVER seen a dog sit like that. Everyone I show these pictures to just laughs hysterically. LOL! Great pictures as always!


----------



## Rondacker (Jan 12, 2010)

This guy is one of my favorites!
Is that "His" chair? He looks so comfy.:woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What a silly boy. Too cute


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> THAT IS TOO FREAKIN CUTE!














EckoMac said:


> He cracks me up. I expect if he wore pants he'd have one paw tucked in the waistband. LOL!!






























DueceAddicTed said:


> Lol Al Bundy?
> 
> <3's them ... Hugs to my Bray miss you!
> Lol Kangol is going to hide that camera from you one day


lol @ Al Bundy! Yeah I know I have it coming lol







 my Double R!



ames said:


> HAHA so funny! I LOVE how he needs to have added doggie bed comfort on his chair. priceless!! YAY for the spoiled handsome boy!!


He always pushed the cushion out of the chair on purpose and it looked so uncomfortable so I put that down and it works just fine. Yes, he is spoiled though. Super spoiled. It is pouring down rain and he won't go out there unless I go too and stand with a huge umbrella over him so he doesn't get wet. Such a brat!


AdrianVall said:


> LMAO! Laurennnn! I loooooooooove it! hahahahaha.. I never have EVER seen a dog sit like that. Everyone I show these pictures to just laughs hysterically. LOL! Great pictures as always!










Thanks, Adrian!



Rondacker said:


> This guy is one of my favorites!
> Is that "His" chair? He looks so comfy.:woof:


Thanks soooo much!  Yes, that is "his" chair according to him. I am sure my grandmother is rolling around in her grave; not only is there a dog in her chair (her  dogs were always outside dogs), but a pit bull at that. lol 



kg420 said:


> What a silly boy. Too cute


Thanks, Krystal!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Kangol cracks me up !


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Ha ha ha...that boy been drinking. 

Does he sit like that on his own? Too funny


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Mach0 said:


> Kangol cracks me up !


He's a freakin weirdo, but I don't know what I'd do without him. He is a trip for sure!



DMTWI said:


> Ha ha ha...that boy been drinking.
> 
> Does he sit like that on his own? Too funny


Yupp he does it all on his own. That's the way he prefers to sit.... Sits like that in the car, on the couch, on the floor , wherever. He just pushes himself back and puts his paws up all weird.
This is usually how he is sitting when I wake up


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

LMAO - HAHA, priceless! He's such a goob hehe


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> LMAO - HAHA, priceless! He's such a goob hehe


Yeah he is girl..... Such a weirdo.... Thank you!


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

You have no idea how many laughs your boy has given me and my husband! Every time one of Kangols pics scrolls across the top of the page I have to click on it and show him. Cracks me up every time! Love his pink belly.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

haha that's my boy!!! love it!!!


----------

